# Why no Create Metal/Crystal/etc. for bonus damage?



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 15, 2005)

Why is this not possible? Just wondering, it's late and I can't think well.

It seems that Create Metal for bonus damage is the best way to make a _keen_ weapon, and I loves me my supernaturally sharp blades. Infuse Space has the mechanics, but it's really the wrong flavour. Ah well, my players aren't the type to exploit small overpowered things. Or rather, they aren't good enough with the rules. One of the boons about playing with kids.


----------



## Kemrain (Feb 17, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Why is this not possible? Just wondering, it's late and I can't think well.
> 
> It seems that Create Metal for bonus damage is the best way to make a _keen_ weapon, and I loves me my supernaturally sharp blades. Infuse Space has the mechanics, but it's really the wrong flavour. Ah well, my players aren't the type to exploit small overpowered things. Or rather, they aren't good enough with the rules. One of the boons about playing with kids.



It isn't possible for the same reason that Abjure Metal won't give you energy resistance to metal. It's not a type of energy.

Infuse Space might have a mechanical effect equivelant to Keen, but it works differently in flavor text. So differently, mind you, that I see no reason not to let them stack. (Then again, I see no reason not to let Keen and Imp. Crit. stack all the time.) The thing is, Create Metal shouldn't be usable to create a Keen blade unless you're doing just that, making it whole cloth. Creating Metal wouldn't sharpen a blade, Transform Metal would. It would make Create Metal more useful than its family of spell lists, being able to make swords keen, and that isn't a good move.
Doesn't it make more sense for Keen to be a non-magical quality? You could price it similar to a +1 enhancement, but, I'm not sure it's equivelant.

- Kemrain the Metallic.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> equivelant to Keen, but it works differently in flavor text. So differently, mind you, that I see no reason not to let them stack. (Then again, I see no reason not to let Keen and Imp. Crit. stack all the time.)




Hmmmm? I don't see a way to make a magically sharp sword in EoM[R] at all; there's no problem with stacking, because there doesn't seem to be a way to make a keen sword at all. Perhaps I'll let Transform Metal to do the bonus damage function of Create.


----------



## dekrass (Feb 19, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Hmmmm? I don't see a way to make a magically sharp sword in EoM[R] at all; there's no problem with stacking, because there doesn't seem to be a way to make a keen sword at all. Perhaps I'll let Transform Metal to do the bonus damage function of Create.





It's under infuse space. Page 69.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 19, 2005)

That's not sharp, though; it's "shifting space." Nevermind; I'll find a way.


----------



## dekrass (Feb 19, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> That's not sharp, though; it's "shifting space." Nevermind; I'll find a way.





I just interpret it as makingthe edge impossibly fine, since it's the same affect.
Just modify flavor text. 

Although, if you make improved critical part of another list you may want to ignore the one that's there. 
It could cause problems if you have too many increases.


----------

